# Buying a new gun!!



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

I am heading out to North Dakota next fall hopefully and looking for a new gun. Currently a Winchester X2? any ideas.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a really nice Beretta Silverhawk in Cabela's in EGF

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/conte ... hyId=11891


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The "Premier Ruffed Grouse Edition" Remington OU is made by Berretta, www.REMINGTON.com/PremierOU and looks great.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

If you like the X2 and want to stay with an auto try the X3.


----------

